# New Here: Problems with GERD



## nene3890 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello All. I'm new to this forum and would love to get some feedback from veteran members. My sophomore year of high school I was diagnosed with GERD. Throughout high school I suffered from nausea and heart burn after nearly every meal. My then doctor prescribed Prilosec and that was that. However, I hated taking medications and having to do so everyday was a problem for me. When I went to college, I definitely didn't want to continue this regimen, though it was helping me. I decided to do my research and consult with a campus physician who helped me modify my diet and eat/sleep patterns and eventually work my way off the medications. I'm now 23 years old, in graduate school and starting to experience some of the symptoms I had in high school again. My diet haven't changed that much so I'm just curious to know what people think may be going on with me all of a sudden! Thanks in advance for all your advice.


----------



## nene3890 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the link Dr. JC. While I was reading over it I noticed the part about how abdominal exercises could actually be harmful. What exactly about these exercises (if you know) proves harmful?

Thanks again!


----------



## SKYBLUELOVE (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi,

I was diagnosed with GERD and H Pylori bacteria last year in January, I had it bad. GERD was so strong it used to get into my throat and my whole face would feel numb and would burn from it. I was on so many medication until I just couldn't take it anymore. I decided to do research on natural home remedies, and I promise you and guarantee you will get better within 5 days if only you would trust me on this, I ate raw ALOE VERA ( yes it may stink and not so tasty ) but this saved my life, ALOE VERA AND PAPAYA along with the seeds. After 3 days I was healed, I can eat anything I want, I no longer get bloated or get GERD. If you can't eat the ALOE VERA cut it up and put it in juice blender with some apple juice or anything natural. Papaya is tasty, so eat a good portion of it twice a day. You will thank me if you try this, medicine will kill you, doctors will prescribe 100 things at once just to get you out of their office, what do they care .... PLEASE TRY THIS, You can get ALOE VERA leaf at any Mexican stores , peel it and eat the gel inside, and cut up papaya peel it and make sure you eat it with black seeds inside because they treat bacteria.

http://www.naturalnews.com/025666_aloe_vera_burns.html

http://www.digherbs.com/papaya.html

Good luck and I hope you will give it a try!


----------



## Dianaearnshaw (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi,

I have just responded to another query about acid-reflux and as it is appropriate here too - I've cut and pasted it below - it may help!

Unfortunately, drugs for acid reflux have side effects. Many of them
decrease the stomach acid which allows more bugs in. Also they decrease
the amount of B12 that can be absorbed. A substance called intrinsic
factor is needed for B12 to attach itself to before it moves on in the
gut to be absorbed right at the end of the small intestine. This too can
be a problem for people with gut disorders.

So, eat more B12 (supplements are not bioavailable) - present in all offal, some meats, shellfish and free range organic eggs.

Another couple of tips to reduce gastric reflux: Don't drink 1/2 hour
before, during or 1 hour after a meal. Your stomach acid is vital for
the digestion of protein so don't dilute it! Don't eat concentrated
carbs at the same time as protein or you will end up with foods queueing
to be digested. Protein needs an acid environment, carbs need alkaline
and fats need neutral! Meat or fish and well-cooked veg is fine and if
you can eat carbs - spaghetti and tomato sauce should be ok. (Many find
carbs make everything worse.)

Peppermint or fennel tea could be taken an hour after a meal. Some people find it really helpful.

Diana
My website: www.yourgoodhealth-naturally.co.uk


----------

